# Tony Fisher's Petaminx Ball (AKA Petaball)



## Tony Fisher (Mar 16, 2014)

Having made my 11x11x11 V-Ball I decided to use the same technique on a Petaminx. I first shaped the ball with a Dremel and then filled in the gaps with Milliput. For some pieces though this was clearly a mistake since the filled areas had more than one open side meaning I had to careful sculpt the milliput to fit. When I started on a 2nd Petaminx Ball I knew where the problem areas would be so filled them in advance. Anyone making these kind of puzzles should carefully consider when to fill and when to shape. 
My puzzle took 80 hours to complete despite going for the easy sticker option of getting them professionally made by [edit] Oliver's Stickers. Having said that I still had to cut the corner stickers into three and super glue them on. As stated in the video this is actually a larger project than a 13x13x13 ball would be. Hopefully one day I can do the same with an Examinx!

[youtubehd]xig58sodNuM[/youtubehd]


----------



## Eki9000 (Mar 16, 2014)

This looks absolutely awesome!


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks amazing as with all your other puzzles. Also I am sure you mean Oliver's stickers and not Oskar's stickers. lol


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 17, 2014)

This is really awesome!
I definitely wouldn't have the balls to make this.... XD


----------



## kcl (Mar 17, 2014)

Wut

I'm not much of a modder but this is amazing..


----------



## Spaxxy (Mar 23, 2014)

Tony Fisher, you have amazed me again.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is the construction video. 

[youtubehd]WRRD9P5jpX0[/youtubehd]


----------

